# Routers



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My routers and bits so called by some made in China are sold and the person is very happy with the routers and the price.
By the way they are a USA product.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What kind of Router is that?
... hard to read that lil label… Fomax Formax Tormax ???? 
... where are those routers from? "Off" Brand?

Brand of bits?

How much?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Routers Tomax , bits are Mastercaft


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea i cant read what type these are , they look like chinese made and the pictures are the exact same ones, not sure what that means, but can you give a price for the routers and the bits, thanks.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I nearly put a bid on one of these thinking it was dewalt on ebay glad I was able to read the Chinese small print LOL have fun with the sale and hey they will do for someone right, strarting up maybe .Alistair


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://tomax.com/company/index.html


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/developer-suite/tomax-090714.html


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.retailsolutionsonline.com/doc/POS-Software-Tomax-Retailnet-Provides-Retaile-0001


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A Software Management Company making routers?

I can't find TOMAX that makes woodworking routers… (???)

Do you have a manual on the routers?
... that might have a clue…
... is there an address on the label?
... Model #


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I cannot see the big deal where it is made as long as it works.
I got stuff made in USA that was real junk.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

TOMAX USA.COM

19907 E.WALNUT DR.

SOUTH BLDG. #A

WALNUT. CA 91789, U.S.A.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Promotional Gift Items only...

NO routers...
I don't think she knew what a router power tool was...*

Looks like someone Hijacked their company name and just used it… something China would do…

Anyway… I don't need another router… Thank you for all of your trouble…


----------

